# [SOLVED] FFXIV Benchmark -- crashing due to atiumdag.dll



## Tsiiki (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, so I'm posting this here because error originated from a game (well pre-game...), and mainly would affect games, but adding a few more occurrences that came up as well... (which aren't quite games, but maybe you can help)

So I downloaded the benchmark, installed it, and tried to run... kept getting an error, saying to reinstall it, so after 3 tries of redownloading and reinstalling the game, still kept getting error. After looking around for a while figured out the problem was because it needed Directx 9.0 and I didn't have that (BRAND new computer)

So after downloading and installing Directx 9.0, I ran the program, only to open up the video screen and crash before anything loads. Windows pops up with an error appeared warning, and a debug option, click debug, and after a few seconds another error appeared warning appears and it closes.

So I went into Event Viewer and found the error logs:

Event 1000, Application Error

```
Faulting application name: FFXivWinBenchmark.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c1582b9
Faulting module name: atiumdag.dll, version: 8.14.10.723, time stamp: 0x4b59aa8d
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00210eb6
Faulting process id: 0xde4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb2abbcc3abbd4
Faulting application path: C:\Users\Jaimie\Documents\FFXIVBenchmark\FFXIVBenchmark\data\FFXivWinBenchmark.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll
Report Id: 10066bed-96af-11df-9f55-b8ac6f748247
```
Event 1001, Windows Error Reporting 

```
Fault bucket 1917234152, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: FFXivWinBenchmark.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 4c1582b9
P4: atiumdag.dll
P5: 8.14.10.723
P6: 4b59aa8d
P7: c0000005
P8: 00210eb6
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Jaimie\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC64A.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_FFXivWinBenchmar_f2d36bc5f6a567a2a129269a7e37193469d716_028cd642

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 10066bed-96af-11df-9f55-b8ac6f748247
Report Status: 0
```
So... (being slightly geeky, and determined to fix this on my own and hopefully learn more about computers myself) I found that the atiumdag.dll file was MISSING from my System32 folder. Having spent ages downloading Catalyst 10.6 and Catalyst 8.12 (due to some similar posts in other forums, tried getting the module from there), which didn't help a single thing...

Friend found the .dll for me, and I copy/pasted it into the file... didn't work (it was a 7.10 version, not 8.14 that it wants)

Finally today I realized that *duh* I'm running a 64-bit folder so theres probably a system64 folder or soemthing... so I found the atiumdag.dll file in the sys64wow folder copy and tried that (8.14.10.273 that it wants...)

try... no work, reboot... no work... so finally here I am

I just bought my computer, and have only installed aim/msn/zune on it... was gonna test how it'd work with this benchmark, but ran into this problem right away and determined to fix it.

I did clean out a lot of crap it came with so I *MAY* have messed with something (although was pretty careful, and didn't delete anything I didn't know what it was... and ran ccleaner to clean registry, which left backup files, so reloaded the backups, but still didn't work after that)

My computer:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel Core i7 CPU Q820 1.73GHz
8.00 GB of ram
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730

(think that is all you need?)

Oh, I updated drivers several times (graphics that is) and tried rolling back, but couldn't because newest driver was first installed on this machine (couldn't find an older driver on windows/ati's website...)

---------------- other issues... ---------------
I use Microsoft Zune (yeah yeah yeah, I know, but whatever, I like it) and its been crashing a lot. I changed a setting on it that was recommended on zune forums (honestly don't remember what it was, think it might have been as simple as checkboxing the "run as administrator" option) and it works MUCH better now, however got it crashing again today--

Event 1000, Application Error

```
Faulting application name: Zune.exe, version: 4.2.202.0, time stamp: 0x4b466acc
Faulting module name: msvcrt.dll, version: 7.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdfbe
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000001461
Faulting process id: 0xb40
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb29482acedcda
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\Zune\Zune.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
Report Id: 5c7f4c84-969f-11df-92d9-b8ac6f748247
```
I haven't even started looking at this, been too busy trying to figure out benchmark first
and lastly...
saw the post for optimizing comp for games, so went through that process, and upon opening up the advanced system properties I got:

"C:\Windows\System32\systempropertiesadvanced.exe
The stub received bad data."

...closed it and tried again and worked, but never seen an error like that :X 

Sorry for the huge post... just saddened that I barely touched my new comp and its got errors all over ;_; 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FFXIV Benchmark -- crashing due to atiumdag.dll*

You may need to install DX 9.0 as well. I ran the bench with no problems on my Windows 7 machine.


----------



## Tsiiki (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: FFXIV Benchmark -- crashing due to atiumdag.dll*

:X that was first thing I did >_<;;;

ima try downloading 11 since card is supposed to be compatible (was having issues finding it, but think I found it now)


----------



## Tsiiki (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: FFXIV Benchmark -- crashing due to atiumdag.dll*

Ok, well dxdiag says I have DirectX 11 atm...

Ran the diagnostic on 32 and it was fine, but on the 64 got this:

The file atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64 is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.

So far, from what I've seen ppl seem to think that's not really that big of an issue, but considering how those are the files that are actually messing up, I have a feeling its pretty close to what I needa fix...

how do you get the WHQL files though? said hardware's website, which is ATI, but downloading the catalyst directly from there apparently didn't help, and don't know what else to specifically look for (can't find drivers or directx on that website)


----------



## Tsiiki (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: FFXIV Benchmark -- crashing due to atiumdag.dll*

!!!!

I seemed... to have fixed it... hopefully that problems done with and the others were just happenstance and will be gone forever!

I reinstalled another catalyst (tried a 10.5 WHQL version but it kept crashing on me, but think it might have got a few of the files in it, then the mobility version of 10.6 which I've done before, and popped up saying my ATI drivers arent working or not installed, but rebooted and then things worked... so....... despite a process of failures, looks like it did SOMETHING right xD... might also be because I copy/pasted the file I needed into the system32 file then installed catalyst after that (didnt install after I copy/pasted... so could have something to do with it)... whatever the reason, the benchmark worked~!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Fossa (Aug 15, 2010)

Tsiiki, how did your system do on the benchmark if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Tsiiki (Jul 23, 2010)

Not as well as I would've hoped... but about uh... 1790 (or 1820 or something) for low resolution, and 890 for high resolution... kinda saddening =/

Hope it plays well anyways... (._.)


----------



## Spar Hawk (Dec 3, 2010)

ive got a brand new machine, windows7 direct x 11 and ll that only a few weeks old and when trying to run the FFXI benchmark i keep getting the same dx9.dll error everyone else is getting ive tried copy;pasteing the file but nothing has worked..so please help ive read all teh posts even the ones that say they fixed it and i just get confused so someone hlp me


----------

